# Best plugs and coil packs



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Doing plugs next month and I'm going to get coil packs for my turbo while I'm
At it. Which are the best NA plugs , FI plugs and coil packs for our motors?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I'm buying plugs and coil packs tomorrow --I'm leaning towards Audi R8 coil packs, but I'm still uncertain on plugs. I need NA plugs for now.

What say you 2.5L vortex forum?


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I have researched this issue to death and my conclusion was to stick with OEM plugs. I bought mine from http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/

I have also read of several people upgrading to the "red" R8 coil instead of the stock one on the 2.0T engines. The price difference is minimal. I don't have enough knowledge to comment on how they differ from each other.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

From what others have said, the red coil packs offer no performance upgrade they just look nice. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> From what others have said, the red coil packs offer no performance upgrade they just look nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


What about aftermarket performance coilpacks?


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> From what others have said, the red coil packs offer no performance upgrade they just look nice.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Agreed... 

I did a bit more research and the R8 coils are mainly being used by 2.0T owners to remedy a misfire issue.


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What about aftermarket performance coilpacks?


What sort of performance modifications have you done to your car?

If it is pretty much stock, and you're not having misfire issues, and car runs well, then going to an aftermarket performance coil likely will not give you any additional performance.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

afawal2012 said:


> What sort of performance modifications have you done to your car?
> 
> If it is pretty much stock, and you're not having misfire issues, and car runs well, then going to an aftermarket performance coil likely will not give you any additional performance.


I went ahead and bought R8 plugs and OE coilpacks. I'm prepping for a turbo build, and was buying new coilpacks at 40K since I was buying plugs anyways.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

coilpacks? no 2.5 has had an issue yet...

you can get oem or r8 red ones.. it makes not much of a difference.

as for plugs, oem for NA or iridiums for turbo.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

thygreyt said:


> coilpacks? no 2.5 has had an issue yet....


Is it just a problem with the direct injected VWs?


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is it just a problem with the direct injected VWs?


the earlier 2.5s had some coil pack issues.

but i'm not sure why the 2.0s go through coil packs like they do. there's not much difference on that side of the plug. my thoughts wants to lean on the ecm's instructions as the culprit.

here's what my iridiums (Autolite XP5224) looked like after ~50k miles. i changed them this weekend.










i threw a set of ACDelco plugs (41-806) in there this time. they seems to work just fine.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

le0n said:


> here's what my iridiums (Autolite XP5224) looked like after ~50k miles. i changed them this weekend.


Wow. Those look all but new.


----------



## le0n (Jun 12, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Wow. Those look all but new.


i know. it was time to change them though. plus i got the new ACDelcos for ~$22 shipped from Advance with one of their 35% coupon codes.


----------

